# Life is a Beach



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

We are going to loose this lovely section of our local beach at some point as it is going to be developed as a support harbour for a wind farm that is being built a little way along the coast, so we have to make the most of the time that we have!
Glorious today - just enough of a wind to ensure that there were not many people around  but the sun was bright and the tide was out - the dogs had a blast. Inzi will be stiff tomorrow  but she loves it so much!
I had to bath Dot when we got in as she was full of sand and salt, Kiki needed rinsing off on her legs and belly and they both had to be blasted dry .
Inzi was dry by the time we got home - lucky collie!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you - so nice to see a lovely bit of beach and so sad you are going to lose this bit.

All wonderful but that second photo is so full of joy  I hope lovely Inzi is not too sore tomorrow


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Fab pictures and it was indeed a glorious day here. I can't wait to get Freddie paddling!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

We was down there end of last week, but on the side of caution because someone sent me a message about the warning of the palm oil that's been washed up. Can't say I noticed any,but I worry knowing what Sid and Molly are for eating anything 
I must say yours look like they're having so much fun too much that probably wouldn't bother about eating stuff


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lovely pics. Such a shame your losing your bit of paradise because of a damn wind Farm! Arrrrgh!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Funny when we was out with our collie friend who was an obsessive swimmer and who liked to snap at his own splashes 
He was sooo dry by the time we were back to the cars....our two poos still soggy!' 
Oh what a shame about your beach bit marzi.....


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

There are warnings all the way along the coast to Shoreham, apparently. ... we were down at low tide and the sand was clear and clean.... I did not wander along the high tide line as I often do.... On the coast guard page it says that Palm Oil has been found up near Splash Point.
I did keep an eye out, but it was such a lovely day I could not resist the call of the sea!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Marzi said:


> There are warnings all the way along the coast to Shoreham, apparently. ... we were down at low tide and the sand was clear and clean.... I did not wander along the high tide line as I often do.... On the coast guard page it says that Palm Oil has been found up near Splash Point.
> I did keep an eye out, but it was such a lovely day I could not resist the call of the sea!


I know what you mean when it's nice the beach is such a nice walk. Can't believe we are losing this part of it. We walked up the very top so to avoid coming across any of it.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Spectacular!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you for such lovely photos


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Marzi, you are our UK photo champion; these are wonderful shots. I am sorry too that you will lose a bit of beach. I do support windfarms but there is a cost. Come and join us in Norfolk. So many lovely beaches. Here is Pippin enjoying the peace and quiet of Kessingland beach (for a second or two). xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love Norfolk every year since I was 6 has involved at least one if not several trips to lovely North Norfolk - Holkham beach is one of my favourite places in the entire world - particularly early in the morning when there are few if any people there and the wind is whipping over the dues and the sky and the sea fill your eyes... wonderful.
Sadly the cottage that used to belong to my godmother is now a 'holiday let' which does not allow dogs  so the poos have never been. Inzi as a yearling pup galloped along the beach there - possibly why she loves beaches so much.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I LOVE your pictures! They so capture the spirit of joy they feel romping on the beach! I bet after baths they were all knackered out. Keep posting pictures please, I enjoy them so much.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

What lovely photos and what a gorgeous sandy beach. Such a shame you will lose it and that palm oil is a nightmare all along this area, and no doubt others too. 

Here is Barney on a part of the beach that was sandy - the pebbles are just outside the photo!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love Barney's back curls blowing in the breeze


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

thank you Marzi - he's such a pretty curly boy  x


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Gorgeous pics! Looks like such a fun afternoon!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ooh! Some classics there but my favourite is Inzi running on her own, beautiful dog and beautiful backdrop, heaven


----------

